# sad story :(



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

So my dads friends ******* was surpost to have her puppies this eveing so i figured id go watch so I know what to expect from my dog Tuesday.
I sat up there and watched her while she was in labor and about an 1 hour later the first pup was born and it was born dead then she had the 2nd and was born dead again, then she had the 3rd and 4th one and they were born dead. Not a good experience for the first time  now im so worried about my girl haven her pups if there all going to be ok.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

ive never had any born dead was the dog giving birth early sometimes you can stimualte life how did they come out? back feet first or head?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Her due date was yesterday but she had them this eveing and they came out head first, all of them


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow thats sad. I have never seen one born dead. Have had one parish at 5 days due to another issue but never born dead. Glad she was able to birth them all. From what Im told a dead pup can block the way and be very hard to deliver and may cause the ones behind him to parish if taking to long. When did her labor start? perhaps that 1st was stuck and maybe needed vet assistance before the rest parished? only thing I can think of, sad either way . 
Just watch your girl and notice when her labour starts { whats her temps been at ?} , if she is taking an extended period of time pushing with no results thats a sign there may be one stuck and you need to call your vet if that happens. { experienced breeders can sometimes dislodge a stuck pup, but someone not knowing what they are doing best to use a vet} .


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Her labor startd about 4 and she was in labor about an hour. My dogs temp has been around 100 and read that was normal for now


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya thats normal just watch for it to drop .


----------

